# Family Reunion Ideas



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello, Everyone!
I am in the process of putting together a family reunion campaign. Other then selling t-shirts, banners, caps and custom water bottles stickers, what else can I sell?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Family reunions is my market. I would add key chains and tote bags, and remove bottle stickers. Reunion planners don't want that.  so what is this campaign you are putting together about??


----------



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Family reunions is my market. I would add key chains and tote bags, and remove bottle stickers. Reunion planners don't want that.  so what is this campaign you are putting together about??


Hey, thank you for the reply. Actually, the family reunion campaign is part of my 12 month marketing campaign. I am trying to gain more customers and create brand awareness.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Where are you located?


I'm in Dallas, Texas.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Contact the Visitors & convention Bureau in Dallas, they can assist you with your business if you are serious about Family Reunions. I have plenty of reunions lined up for this summer thru mines...


----------



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Contact the Visitors & convention Bureau in Dallas, they can assist you with your business if you are serious about Family Reunions. I have plenty of reunions lined up for this summer thru mines...


I will most definitely do that. Thank you!


----------



## Mister Fantastic (Mar 31, 2014)

Also you may want to get a schedule from some of the more popular parks in your area. That person may be the park's coordinator, sheriff, or ranger.

Many of times (most), reservations for family reunion space are made a year in advance. Those list can most times be obtained for fee. 

I am a barterer so I always have a printing of shirts/ promotional items for equal value lol.

Just throwing one of my marketing focus out there. Good luck!


----------



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

Great advice! I will do that as well.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Water bottles are great for family reunions. Also (obviously) T-shirts and bandanas and pens too. If it's a big reunion with lots of guys, think about offering golf balls.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Water bottles? Haven't gotten a request for those yet. But I have gotten plenty of requests for Tote bags, and key chains, and obviously t shirts.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

I like the idea


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

How can the visitors & convention bureau help?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

The Visitors and Convention Bureau have membership programs that give you direct access to those looking for your service. This gives you an opportunity to market directly to a "NICHE" target, which in this case is family reunions. The Visitors and Convention bureau is responsible for assisting outside guest with goods and services in their community, and one of the programs they offer is Family Reunion Seminars, which gives reunion planners tools and resources on planning their reunions, and plugging them into business contacts for whatever services they are looking for. For example, Tour Buses in the town, Hotel stay, Sourvenirs for the reunion, Banners, T-shirts, local attractions, etc. They also help with planning their reunions by giving suggestions, and advice on how to get other family members involved to make the process easier, and things of that nature. It also helps the local businesses by giving them an opportunity to market their product or services to the reunion planners looking for it. Hope this helps. Oh, the memberships are costly, depending on which membership you prefer. My Visitors and convention bureau have different levels of memberships with set prices that you must pay annually for the rights to market your company brand to their leads. Hope this helps


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

In a lot of families, acquiring moonshine for a party is a must, but I guess I'm telling a bit too much about myself. In such a case, I would consider labels for the jars....


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, that is very helpful. It's amazon sometimes what you find out with a little communication. Thanks again.


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

Opps amazing


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

That's what the forum is for 😀


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Koozies go over well.


----------



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you all for the information and advice. I already have 13 family reunion orders to fill since I posted this thread. I am incredibly thankful for this website and you all!! Thank you!


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

13 through your local CVB?? That fast??


----------



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> 13 through your local CVB?? That fast??


Yes, I was told I picked the perfect time to become a member with them because it's now family reunion season and not many of my competitors targeted the family reunion market.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

If they have seminars, make sure you take advantage of them and go down there and set up as a vendor and sell your services. I have about 30-35 reunions lined up, they call everyday. My area alone has around 500-600 reunions each summer so I'm hoping my numbers keep increasing


----------



## BeCreative (Jul 2, 2011)

Great ideas!


----------



## BeCreative (Jul 2, 2011)

cecih said:


> Thank you all for the information and advice. I already have 13 family reunion orders to fill since I posted this thread. I am incredibly thankful for this website and you all!! Thank you!


Way to go Community!


----------



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> If they have seminars, make sure you take advantage of them and go down there and set up as a vendor and sell your services. I have about 30-35 reunions lined up, they call everyday. My area alone has around 500-600 reunions each summer so I'm hoping my numbers keep increasing


I am, I actually have a meeting coming up on the 13th at the Dallas Convention & Visitors Bureau. Thank you for your information about the C.V.B and good luck with the increase of your business!


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

Cecih how did you accomplish that?


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

I tried here in nc and they don't offer that service


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Unfortunately it's not available in every market. But you can contact local parks where family reunions often take place and pay a fee for contact info for upcoming reunion contacts to market your business too. There are always alternative. Man NC sucks for that one. If I were you, I would get that idea in the NCCVB heads, because that'll bring my $$$ to their company, and more business to their local community.


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings valleyboy I contacted the visitors bureau in chatham county, nc and they don't offer the service to companies like ours. Maybe I need to talk to someone else there to confirm they don't


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks I'll try that


----------



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

montu said:


> Cecih how did you accomplish that?


Hey, I apologize for just now getting in touch with you.. the last few days of my life has been hectic. I actually went to the Dallas Convention & Visitors Bureau, I told the receptionist that I have a business making custom apparel and someone told me that the CVB can help me reach the family reunions market. She said they can help but I will have to become a member and she referred me to the lady who is responsible for new memberships. I told the lady that I have a business making custom apparel and I would like to reach the family reunion market. She said I picked the perfect time to become a member with them because it's now family reunion season and not many of my competitors targeted the family reunion market. I signed a few information forms and paid to become a member of the D.C.V.B, I was then told that my business information will be added to their database. Two days later I received a phone call about family reunion promotional items, we schedule a meeting at my office and I got my 1st family reunion order from C.V.B.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Make sure you do some marketing to. They should provide you with leads and actual contacts. Well they do here. Send samples, reach out. But more importantly, stay humble. Good luck.


----------



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Make sure you do some marketing to. They should provide you with leads and actual contacts. Well they do here. Send samples, reach out. But more importantly, stay humble. Good luck.


Hey, what are some good marketing tips for family reunions? I am having trouble contacting individuals for family reunion promotional items, it's not as easy as simply contacting business owners. I am seriously considering making some window decals for my car to promote it. I do have a meeting coming up with a marketer at the CVB, but as of right now I am clueless about getting in touch with people.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I mail samples with marketing info to reunion planners, but our CVB give us the leads contact info that allow us to do so. The best marketing is direct, well at least in my experience.


----------



## cecih (Apr 26, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> I mail samples with marketing info to reunion planners, but our CVB give us the leads contact info that allow us to do so. The best marketing is direct, well at least in my experience.


Thank you for your advice!


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

You have given me a few ideas for promotions..


----------

